# July Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's time to vote for your favorite(s) Then and Now Goldens. You can choose more than one before you hit submit. Poll may not be properly viewable or able to vote if using mobile or app to view.

*1. Jamm 








2. goldlover68








3. 3Pebs3








4. Daisy123








5. Fattner








6. Megora 








7. Joanne & Asia








8. Brave








9. Flynn'sMommy








10. SimTek








11. Capt Jack 








12. fourlakes 








13. Finn's Fan








14. Katduf 








15. Discoverer








16. GoldenSkies








17. RYAC








18. Mel








19. Ivyacres 








20. Kora2014








21. Marcus








22. Miaya's mom








23. jagmanbrg








24. GoldensGirl








25. 3 goldens 








26. bemyangell








27. Max's Dad








28. Claudia M 








29. Rikki








30. thorbreafortuna








31. Pammie 








32. thomas&betts*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is my favorite photo contest theme so far, love all these great pictures. 

Thank goodness we can choose more than one entry, no way I could have ever picked just one........


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Honorable Mention Non-eligible*

The following entries were not eligible for the voting this month due to low post count, previous winner this year or duplicate-for-fun photos.
Thank you all for sharing your Goldens with us.

*goldlover68








Chritty








Rneshxo








UNLVRN








1stGold13








flowineddy








goldenretrieverluver








Claudia M








Claudia M








Claudia M*









Please join me in thanking them and ALL of our great entries for sharing their beautiful dogs with us. 1G13


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, look through the entries, and make your selections. 
You can vote for as many pictures as you'd like. 

*Voting ends Friday July 31st!*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful entries and such a great theme, on my way to vote!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote for your favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 26 Votes??????

Take a look at the entries and make your selections, you can vote for than one entry. 

*Voting ends Friday, July 31st*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Look through the entries and make your selections-you can vote for more than one.

*Voting ends Friday July 31st!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have until *Friday, July 31st* to cast your vote, you can choose as many entries as you'd like. 

Hope to see many more members vote before Friday.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

36 votes so far. How many can we get before the poll closes ?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This poll will close on 07-31-2015 at 06:53 AM
Make note of the closing time for the poll unless you're an early riser. I know some like to wait to vote until the last day.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Voted    !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

36 Votes and counting..........

Hope more members vote before the poll closes.

*Voting ends Friday Morning, July 31st @7:53 A.M. ET.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 Votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. You can vote for more than one entry. 

_*Hope to see more votes before the poll closes tomorrow, Friday July 31st @ 7:53 A.M. ET. *_


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

39 Votes and counting...........

*The voting poll closes tomorrow morning-Friday July 31st @ 7:53 A.M. ET*

You can vote for more than one entry. Make your selections before the poll closes.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just over 6 hours remaining to vote!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last hour to vote


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Only a few minutes remaining to get your vote in.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Jamm* (PM Sent)
Thank you to all for your great entries!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Jamm your pictures were awesome!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! It makes me so happy we won<3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Jamm!

Looking forward to the theme you pick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*

You and Joey rock!! Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Jamm!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Woohoo Jamm!!!


----------

